# Erklärung gesucht warum know how protect sinnvoll ist



## gerdos (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suche eine Erklärung warum es manchmal sinnvoll ist einen Baustein mit einem Know How Schutz zu versehen.


Es ist mir schon klar das das viele machen um ihr know how einfach zu schützen.
Wenn einer fragt warum man Bausteine schützt ist das aber keine gute Argumentation.
Vielmehr wird es sinnvoller sein, zu sagen das dieser Baustein eine gewisse Funktionalität bietet die durch den Schutz sichergestellt wird, da kleinste Veränderungen in den Bausteinen die Funktionalität des Programmes bzw. dem Ablauf gefährden.


Hat jemand noch andere Ideen wie man einem Kunden z.B. einen Bausteinschutz erklären kann.


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo gerdos,
na ganz einfach, um zb geistiges Eigentum vor Langfingern zu schützen.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

@Andi F

Bisschen diplomatischer sollte man das vielleicht ausdrücken .
Ich sag meistens, daß in den Bausteinen soviel Arbeit und jahrelange Erfahrung drinsteckt, daß ich das Ergebnis zwar für das Programm und damit der Firma zur Verfügung stelle, der Inhalt aber mein geistiges Eigentum bleibt. Außerdem natürlich tatsächlich noch die Frage, ob jemand wirklich darin ändern können soll (siehe gerdos Argument).


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

sebstverständlich würde ich das so in diesem Wortlaut gegenüber dem Kunden nicht äußern. Es sollte nur den Kern der Sache treffen. Denn der Kunde ist immer noch der König, auch wenn er mal ein Schlitzohr ist.
Beispiel: Kunde fragte für 10 Anlagen den Preis an, bestellte die Erste auch und ließ dann aber die restlichen 9 Anlagen bei unserem Wettbewerber mit unserem Know How (1 zu 1 unsere Software mit kleinsten Änderungen) nachbauen! So ist das zumindest bei uns schon passiert.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

Ich denke das die Geschichte mit dem Geistigeneigentum in der Automatisierungsbranche (meistens) deplatziert ist.

Bevor ihr jetzt mit faulen Eiern werft... ich rede nun von Sondermaschinen und Produktionsanlagen die nicht in Serie verkauft werden.

Der Kunde kauft sich eine Maschine/Anlage und will mit der einige Jahre Produzieren nun ist es doch mal so das sich das Produkt vom Kunden in diesem Zeitraum meistens (mehrfach) verändert und daraus folgt das sich auch die Maschine/Anlage verändern muss. Wer garantiert nun dem Kunden das es die Zulieferfirma in z.B. fünf Jahren noch gibt?

Ich kenne das so: Wir schützen unsere Bibliotheken, da sind Grundlegende Prozesse und Abläufe abgelegt. Der Kunde hat aber vollen Zugriff auf alle Ebenen die Ein und Ausgänge betreffen, Schrittketten, Startbedingungen, usw. 

Erklärung für den Schutz der Bibliotheken:
Wenn ein Kunde in den Bibliotheken etwas ändern würde kann man die Auswirkungen auf das Gesamtsystem gar nicht abschätzen und für unseren Support währe das System zu fremd. 

Ganz Wichtig für die Fehlersuche in der Maschine/Anlage die Geschützen Bibliotheken benötigen ganz klare Schnittstellen und dürfen niemals direkte Adressierungen beinhalten.

Zum Abschluss: einen Kunden mittels Know How Schutz binden zu wollen ist unprofessionell. Um die Konkurrenz von der Maschine/Anlage fernzuhalten ist das kein wirkungsvolles Mittel.

Schaut euch doch mal hier im Forum um hier gibt es jede Menge Profis die schon oft genug an bestehende Anlagen von Fremdfirmen gegangen sind und diese verändert/verbessert haben und zu Not eben komplett neu Programmiert haben ;o)


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

Zitat von Zotos:
Zum Abschluss: einen Kunden mittels Know How Schutz binden zu wollen ist unprofessionell. Um die Konkurrenz von der Maschine/Anlage fernzuhalten ist das kein wirkungsvolles Mittel.

Hallo Zotos,
ließ doch meinen Betrag etwas genauer durch. Unser Kunde ist hier selbst mit unserem Know How zu unserer Konkurrenz gelaufen. Da kann man nicht mehr von Kundenbindung sprechen. Abgesehen davon bin auch der Meinung dass der Know How Schutz im Sondermaschinenbau fehl am Platz ist und nichts bringt. Nur wenn keinerlei Angaben zum Copyright im Produkt gemacht werden (zb Know How Schutz) ist hier der Verbreitung Tür und Tor geöffnet ohne das man irgendeine Handhabe dagegen hat. 

Gruss Andi F


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

Ich schütze auch nur die Biblithek mit den Grundfunktionen (Mono-Ventil, Bi-Ventil, bestimmte Routinen, ...) hauptsächlich auch wegen unerwünschter Änderungen. Aber trotzdem, ein guter Programmierer kann das aufmachen und nutzen. Aber einer der selbst dazu zu dumm ist, der soll auch den Code nicht haben, geschweigen denn, darin rumfummeln .

Früher hieß es immer: "Zu dumm 'ne Schraube einzudrehen"
heute: "Zu dumm 'ne Google-Anfrage einzutippen"


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Ist doch toll wenn der 9 mal dein Programm verwendet.

dicke Abmahnung hin. entweder zahlen oder löschen.
Falls du einen Kumpel hast der Anwalt ist, freut der sich über viel Geld für nix Tun 

Also ich finde den Know How Schutz schmarrn.
Wenn in Sondermaschinebau jemand anderes meint Programmteiel von mir verwenden zu wollen soll er es machen.


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Ist doch toll wenn der 9 mal dein Programm verwendet.
> 
> dicke Abmahnung hin. entweder zahlen oder löschen.
> Falls du einen Kumpel hast der Anwalt ist, freut der sich über viel Geld für nix Tun


 
Hallo maxi,
genau das haben wir auch getan. Aber wurde abgeschmettert mit dem Hinweis: Nix Angabe von Copyright und/oder Know How Schutz = Software ist Freeware! Wir haben jedenfalls daraus gelernt.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

Auch wenn wie jetzt etwas vom Thema abkommen...



			
				Andi F schrieb:
			
		

> Kunde fragte für 10 Anlagen den Preis an, bestellte die Erste auch und ließ dann aber die restlichen 9 Anlagen bei unserem Wertbewerb mit unserem Know How (1 zu 1 unsere Software mit kleinsten Änderungen) nachbauen!





			
				Andi F schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Angabe von Copyright und/oder Know How Schutz = Software ist Freeware! Wir haben jedenfalls daraus gelernt.



Ich hoffe das Ihr nicht nur in Sachen (C) und Know How Schutz gelernt habt.
 Das Ist doch ein Vertragsproblem. Wenn ich ein Angebot für 10 Maschinen einhole und nur eine Kaufe ist das doch Preislich eine ganz andere Situation.

 Da braucht der Vertriebsmann mal etwas Nachhilfe in Sachen Vertragsgestaltung! 

Habt Ihr die erste Maschine gebaut oder nur die Software geliefert?


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Auch wenn wie jetzt etwas vom Thema abkommen...
> 
> Ich hoffe das Ihr nicht nur in Sachen (C) und Know How Schutz gelernt habt.
> Das Ist doch ein Vertragsproblem. Wenn ich ein Angebot für 10 Maschinen einhole und nur eine Kaufe ist das doch Preislich eine ganz andere Situation.
> ...


 
Hallo zotos,
gebe Dir absolut Recht. Der Vertriebsmann wurde danach auch fristlos gekündigt. Zu Deiner Frage, ja wir haben die erste Maschine projektiert ,konstruiert, Software entwickelt und dann auch selbst gebaut und beim Kunden aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Nur noch als Anmerkung, eine Maschine hatte hier einen Auftragswert von 14 Millionen Euro und ab der dritten Anlage hätten wir erst Gewinn gemacht.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

14Mio. TEuro ;-/ und erst ab der 3. Maschine Gewinn.
Dann könnt Ihr froh sein das es sich noch gelohnt hat den Vertriebsmann zu Kündigen und nicht der Herr Insolvenzverwalter das übernommen hat.



			
				Andi F schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben die erste Maschine projektiert ,konstruiert, Software entwickelt und dann auch selbst gebaut


Was mich wundert: Das ist doch wiederum kein Problem des Know How Schutzes in der Software. Dann haben die doch auch die Konstruktions- und Schaltpläne "Kopiert". (?) Und spätestens da taucht doch ein (C) auf oder?


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Hast jedenfalls mein Mitgefühl.

War früher bei einer Firma wo ich wie ein Einhörchen die nüssen fleissig gesammelt habe damit alle Lohn hatten udn Lieferanten bezahlt wurden. Ein Büro weiter habens mal schnell 800k Euro und dann gleich 340k Euro mal so in den Wind geschossen.

Die 'Firma an sich hat als ich damals auf Meister schule  war verdient pleite gemacht. Die armen Arbeiter tun mir aber Leid. Gute anständige udn fleissige Leute mit Familie etc. wo wegen zwei so Vertriebsdeppen ihrenn Job und Aufgabe verloren. Die Arbeiter wussten ja auch gar nicht warum die Frima kein Geld hatte. 

Also aufpassen bei so etwas, wenn es nur Geld ist wars halt Pech, das Risiko. Wenn da die Existenz von Menschen dran hängt ist es vorbei mit Spass.


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> 14Mio. TEuro ;-/ und erst ab der 3. Maschine Gewinn.
> Dann könnt Ihr froh sein das es sich noch gelohnt hat den Vertriebsmann zu Kündigen und nicht der Herr Insolvenzverwalter das übernommen hat.
> 
> 
> Was mich wundert: Das ist doch wiederum kein Problem des Know How Schutzes in der Software. Dann haben die doch auch die Konstruktions- und Schaltpläne "Kopiert". (?) Und spätestens da taucht doch ein (C) auf oder?


 
Die Konstruktionszeichnungen hatten sie nicht, da sind sie einfach mit dem Maßband an die Anlage gegangen. Zur Info, der Stahlbau ist nicht so kompliziert nur extrem gross und schwer zu fertigen. Die dazugehörigen Roboter haben sie sich dann über andere Kanäle besorgt. Den Schaltplan brauchten sie nicht zu kopieren da unser Kunde die Anpaßsteuerungen selbst hausintern nachbaute und unserem Wettbewerber dann nur beistellte. Der größte Anteil steckte eben in der Softwareentwicklung. Es haben da mehrere Entwickler sehr lange dran gearbeitet. Wenn Du mir jetzt noch die Frage stellst woher wir das alles wissen ist meine Antwort dazu: Ein Instandhalter von unserem Kunden hat sich mit der Telefonnummer vertan und hat uns indirekt alle Informationen dazu geliefert.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

KnowHow schutz:
Nehm ich nur, um Bausteine gegen versehentliches Ändern zu schützen.

Ansonsten ist das alles Blödsinn.

Sind höchstens ein paar *Bettnässerige KOP - Programmierer*, die meinen, sie müssten ihren Selbsthaltungsspagettikode als besonders Schützenswert erachten.
Oder wollen nur vermeiden, das jemand den Scheiß sieht ...


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sind höchstens ein paar *Bettnässerige KOP - Programmierer*, die meinen, sie müssten ihren Selbsthaltungsspagettikode als besonders Schützenswert erachten.
> Oder wollen nur vermeiden, das jemand den Scheiß sieht ...


 
Na sei da mal etwas vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen. Wir zb haben einige  kunden die KOP zwingend vorschreiben und wir setzen das entsprechend dem kundenwunsch auch so in KOP um. Und wir sind dann auch danach noch herr über unsere blase!

Du wirst sicherlich weiter alle kunden ablehen die KOP vorschreiben. Schön, dann bleibt mehr für andere übrig.

Aber das gehört hier nicht in diesen thread. Können uns aber im Bereich "Schwanzvergleich" gerne weiter darüber unterhalten.

Gruss Andi F


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte bis her noch keinen Kunden der auf KOP bestanden hat. Und der Kollege "Unregistrierter gast" scheint damit auch keine Pobleme zu haben.
Und der Kunde der auf KOP besteht und gleichzeitig den Know How Schutz akzeptiert macht wohl selber noch ins Bett 

Und das mit dem automatischen Verschieben in Richtung --> Schwanz Vergleich sollte man auch für manch anderen Beitrag einfügen. Man könnte ja mal eine Vorschlagsliste unter selbiger Rubrik aufmachen.


----------



## Maxl (8 Dezember 2006)

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:

Wir sind auch generell im Sondermaschinenbau unterwegs, Know-How-Schutz ist bei uns auch kein Thema, selbst in standardisierten Bausteinen. Für mich hat die ganze Diskussion die Konsequenz, dass wir in Zukunft unsere Programme direkt mit Urheber-Vermerk versehen sollten.

Will man als Serienmaschinenhersteller Know-How-geschützte Software liefern, ist man wohl mit Siemens generell falsch beraten und sollte auf Systeme gehen, die das ganze besser umgesetzt haben (z.B. B&R)


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (8 Dezember 2006)

Andi F schrieb:


> genau das haben wir auch getan. Aber wurde abgeschmettert mit dem Hinweis: Nix Angabe von Copyright und/oder Know How Schutz = Software ist Freeware! Wir haben jedenfalls daraus gelernt.


Ich sehe da schon noch einen Ansatzpunkt für ein Copyright.
Eure Maschine ist doch sicher CE-Zertifiziert (sprich: es existiert eine Konformitätserklärung oder Herstellererklärung). Dazu gehört ja auch eine Dokumentation oder Betriebsanleitung. Teil der Betriebsanleitung ist bekanntlich auch die Softwaredokumentation (sprich: das eigentliche Programm).

Bei uns steht in jeder Betriebsanleitung ein Copyright-Vermerk, der das Kopieren der Betriebsanleitung oder Teile davon nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung von uns erlaubt.
Da die Software teil der Betriebsanleitung ist, ist dieser Copyright-Vermerk auch für die Software gültig.


Geh der Sache mal nach, vielleicht lässt sich da was machen - im einfachsten Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung - vielleicht lässt sich so aber auch Schadenersatz geltend machen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Andi F (8 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
> 
> Wir sind auch generell im Sondermaschinenbau unterwegs, Know-How-Schutz ist bei uns auch kein Thema, selbst in standardisierten Bausteinen. Für mich hat die ganze Diskussion die Konsequenz, dass wir in Zukunft unsere Programme direkt mit Urheber-Vermerk versehen sollten.
> 
> ...


 
Eben, auch diesen standpunkt versuche ich ja die ganze zeit hier klar zu legen. Aber es gibt hier in diesem thread offensichtlich zwei Trolle die nur provozieren wollen!

Gruss Andi F


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

@alle: Das schöne ist das wir wohl alle auf einer Insel leben und das beste daran ist das jeder auf seiner Eigenen lebt 

Der Bereich "Automatisierung" ist zu groß das man so einfach vergleiche anstellen kann.

Das trifft sowohl für den Know How Schutz sowie für die KOP Geschichte und noch unendlich viele andere Themen zu.

<Schwanzvergleich> Beim Thema "KOP = Malen nach Zahlen" bzw. "KOP-Programmierer = Bettnässer" fühlen sich einige gleich angepisst.</Schwanzvergleich>

Ich sage immer das richtige Werkzeug für eine Aufgabe zu Wählen ist ein wichtiger Schritt zur Lösung und erleichtert einem das Leben.

@sps-concept: ich habe die Geschichte verfolgt und mehr wie ein mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben

@UG: Selbsthaltungsspagettikode... das war das beste was die KOP Fraktion als Vorteil zubieten hatte

@Andi F: Bin ich ein Troll?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Da die Software teil der Betriebsanleitung ist, ist dieser Copyright-Vermerk auch für die Software gültig.


Ups ?
Steht das in der CE Maschinenbaurichtlinie oder wo ?
das wäre mir neu, kannst du mir sagen, wo man das nachlesen kann ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ups ?
> Steht das in der CE Maschinenbaurichtlinie oder wo ?
> das wäre mir neu, kannst du mir sagen, wo man das nachlesen kann ?



Hallo,

heißt Maschinenrichtlinie. In Wikipedia ist eine
ganz brauchbare Erklärung dazu, auch mit Link
zur Richtlinie selbst:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maschinenrichtlinie

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Dezember 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maschinenrichtlinie
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Gerhard Bäurle


Vielen Dank!

Wozu dieses Wikipedia alles gut ist, da schau ich wohl zu selten rein....


----------



## zotos (9 Dezember 2006)

Also zurück zum Thema: Wie ich die ursprüngliche Frage verstehe geht es ja nicht darum ob ein Know How sinvoll/wirkungsvoll ist. Es scheint ja "nur" darum zu gehen wie man das dem Kunden verkauft das die Software einem Know How Schutz unterliegt. 

Ich denke das es hier für keine generelle Antwort gibt.

Vergleiche zu Programmen wie MS Word etc. die ja nun auch nicht OpenSource sind  ziehen ja meist nicht wirklich. Warum auch immer?

Viele "unserer" Kunden geben ja auch nicht alles an ihre Kunden weiter... Versucht mal heute nur einen Schaltplan von einem Haushaltsgerät (usw.) direkt (und kostenlos) zu bekommen ;


----------



## Maxl (9 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Steht das in der CE Maschinenbaurichtlinie oder wo ?
> das wäre mir neu, kannst du mir sagen, wo man das nachlesen kann ?



Also ich habe die Fassung von 2006 gelesen (Dank an Raine Hönle). Dass die Software Bestandteil der Betriebsanleitung sein muss, steht nicht explizit geschrieben. Am ehesten ließe sich diese Pflicht aus aus Punkt 1.7.4.2. Artikel e



> 1.7.4.2.Inhalt der Betriebsanleitung
> Jede Betriebsanleitung muss erforderlichenfalls folgende Mindestangaben enthalten:
> e)die für Verwendung,Wartung und Instandsetzung der Maschine und zur Überprüfung ihres ordnungsge-mäßen Funktionierens erforderlichen Zeichnungen,Schaltpläne,Beschreibungen und Erläuterungen;




Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Software Teil der Elektrodokumentation, diese wiederum ist Teil der Betriebsanleitung; und die Betriebsanleitung unterliegt dem Urheberrecht.

Wäre interessant, ob es zu diesem Thema schon Musterprozesse bzw. Urteile gegeben hat.



mfg
Maxl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Fassung von 2006 gelesen (Dank an Raine Hönle). Dass die Software Bestandteil der Betriebsanleitung sein muss, steht nicht explizit geschrieben. Am ehesten ließe sich diese Pflicht aus aus Punkt 1.7.4.2. Artikel e
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Software Teil der Elektrodokumentation, diese wiederum ist Teil der Betriebsanleitung; und die Betriebsanleitung unterliegt dem Urheberrecht.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Infos, Maxl.

Ich für meinen Teil gehe davon aus,
dass der kunde grundsätzlich das Recht hat, die Software auch für andere Maschinen zu nutzen.

Wenn ich das verhindern möchte, ist dass doch eher eine Vertragssache als eine Know-How Protekt Frage.

Wenn ich mit dem Kunden vereinbart habe, das er eben NICHT die SW für andere Maschinen verwenden darf, dann ist auch ein Know-How Schutz egal...

Meine Kunden kommen eh aber meist wieder zu mir, wenn weitere Maschinen anstehen, ich bin einfach zu gut. ;-)


----------



## Maxl (11 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wenn ich das verhindern möchte, ist dass doch eher eine Vertragssache als eine Know-How Protekt Frage.


Stimmt, vertragliche Lösung bzw. Hinweis auf Urheberrecht ist sicherlich die erste Wahl!


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Meine Kunden kommen eh aber meist wieder zu mir, wenn weitere Maschinen anstehen, ich bin einfach zu gut. ;-)


 
:icon_cool:


----------



## Maxl (11 Dezember 2006)

gerdos schrieb:


> Es ging eigentlich nur darum wie man einem Kunden gegenüber einen Know How Schutz vertreten kann.
> Wie man am besten argumentiert wenn er diese geschützten funktionen offen haben will, mehr nicht.


Es wurden hier genug Gründe angegeben:
- um das Programm vor unerlaubten oder unabsichtlichen Änderungen zu schützen
- um langjährig gepflegtes Know-How zu schützen (z.B. bei Regelungen, Peripherie-Ansteuerungen)

Abläufe oder DBs Know-How zu schützen, ist absolut nicht sinnvoll und (wenn ich der Kunde wäre) auch nicht argumentierbar. Um ein kopieren zu verhindern, wäre hier eine vertragliche Lösung angebrachter.

Als eine Faustregel kann sicher gelten:
- Nur Bausteine, in denen keine absoluten Operanden verwendet werden
- Bausteine, deren Status bei der Fehlersuche nicht gebraucht wird
- alle außerhalb der Know-How geschützen Bausteine verwendeten Operanden sollten sich referenzieren lassen, ohne dass man vor einem verschlossenen Baustein steht, in den man nicht hineinsieht.


Und eine Bemerkung am Rande:
Der Siemens Know-How-Schutz ist absolut wertlos, da er sich mit einfachen Mitteln aushebeln lässt.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (12 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Als eine Faustregel kann sicher gelten:
> - Nur Bausteine, in denen keine absoluten Operanden verwendet werden
> - Bausteine, deren Status bei der Fehlersuche nicht gebraucht wird
> - alle außerhalb der Know-How geschützen Bausteine verwendeten Operanden sollten sich referenzieren lassen, ohne dass man vor einem verschlossenen Baustein steht, in den man nicht hineinsieht.


 
Ich sehe das genau so. (100% ACK)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Als eine Faustregel kann sicher gelten:
> - Nur Bausteine, in denen keine absoluten Operanden verwendet werden
> - Bausteine, deren Status bei der Fehlersuche nicht gebraucht wird
> - alle außerhalb der Know-How geschützen Bausteine verwendeten Operanden sollten sich referenzieren lassen, ohne dass man vor einem verschlossenen Baustein steht, in den man nicht hineinsieht.
> ...


Hier zeigt sich der Profi!
Genau so ist es.


----------



## gerdos (12 Dezember 2006)

Das mag ja sein das sich der KNOW HOW SCHUTZ ganz einfach aushebeln lässt. Nur ist nach einem Cracken des Schutzes der Baustein ohne Kommentare und somit wertlos bzw. nicht verständlich. Desweiteren wäre der Support und die Garantie der Funktionalität dann bei uns sofort hinfällig. Es handelt sich hier um Chinesen und ich werde einen Teufel tun, denen auch noch unser Know How in den Rachen zu werfen.

So ich denke das es Zeit wird das ein Moderator dieses Thema schliesst, bevor diverse Leute hier noch mehr ausfällig werden!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

gerdos schrieb:


> Nur ist nach einem Cracken des Schutzes der Baustein ohne Kommentare und somit wertlos bzw. nicht verständlich.


Das ist Blödsinn!
*Alle Kommentare usw. sind vollständig erhalten !*
Hast du überhaupt schonmal S7 Programmiert ?



gerdos schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um Chinesen und ich werde einen Teufel tun, denen auch noch unser Know How in den Rachen zu werfen.


Na, jetzt kommst DU aber von der ursprünglichen Frage ab.
Weisst du eigendlich, was du willst ?
Und nebenbei, ist euer Know How wirklich soooooooooooo toll ?

Die Chinesen sind auch nicht blöd.


----------



## DEGO (12 Dezember 2006)

das die software zur betriebsanleitung gehört ist mir neu, dachte eigentlich dass das umgekehrt wäre  egal
ich/wir verwenden keinen knowhow schutz da unsere kunden(meistens unsere eigenen Kraftwerke) darauf bestehen entweder keine Bausteine zu benutzen die know protectet sind oder halt die Quellen mitgeliefert zu bekommen.(Siemens Stan. BS ausgenommen)
Brauche mir da aber auch keine Sorgen machen, da die "jungs vorort" in 99% aller fälle nur grundlegende Programmierfähigkeiten haben und meistens nur Zeiten und ähnliches ändern wollen.
Da die Programme teilweise sehr komplex sind haben es schon etliche kunden bereut zu meinen das man "mal eben" eine Verbesserung einbringt 
Zum Thema Chinesen, ich glaube kaum die es interessiert ob da ein knowhow schutz (Siemens Knowhow Schutz) betsteht oder nicht.
Leider wird dort fast alles kopiert ohne auch nur den ansatz von schlechten gewissen zu haben. Und von hier aus dagegen vor zugehen ist auch erfolglos 
Da bleibt höchstens die Möglichkeit, das Programm derart "verschachtelt und kompliziert" aufzubauen das ein "verstehen" der Software für einen fremden nur schwer möglich ist


----------



## gerdos (12 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn!
> *Alle Kommentare usw. sind vollständig erhalten !*
> Hast du überhaupt schonmal S7 Programmiert ?
> 
> ...


 
Klar weiss ich was ich will. Das sind zumindest nicht so einfallslose und überflüssige Kommentare vor Dir!

Und da Du anscheinend hier der Oberguru in Sachen S7 Programmierung bist, gib doch mal abwechslungsweise einen sinnvollen Kommentar zum eigentlichen Thema ab!


----------



## Maxl (12 Dezember 2006)

gerdos schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein das sich der KNOW HOW SCHUTZ ganz einfach aushebeln lässt. Nur ist nach einem Cracken des Schutzes der Baustein ohne Kommentare und somit wertlos bzw. nicht verständlich.


Das stimmt nur bedingt.
- Wird ein fertiger KOP/FUP/AWL-Baustein nachträglich mit Know-How-Schutz versehen, bleiben die Kommentare erhalten



gerdos schrieb:


> Desweiteren wäre der Support und die Garantie der Funktionalität dann bei uns sofort hinfällig.


Wie soll man bitte nachweisen, dass die das Programm kopiert haben? Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die Online Änderungen machen - es ist ja auch denkbar, dass die das Programm kopieren und das Know-How bei irgendwelchen anderen Maschinen einsetzen.



gerdos schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um Chinesen und ich werde einen Teufel tun, denen auch noch unser Know How in den Rachen zu werfen.


Das macht die Sache nicht gerade einfacher.


In diesem Fall würde ich eher dazu übergehen, eine Steuerung zu verwenden, welche einen perfekten oder zumindest besseren Know-How-Schutz bietet als Siemens.

z.B. VIPA
Hier ist es möglich, Programmteile auf die MMC zu laden, die über die Online-Schnittstelle nicht mehr komplett ausgelesen werden können (nur der Header kann gelesen werden). Als Programm liefert man dann einen AG-Abzug mit.

z.B. B&R
Hier können einzelne Bausteine mit einem Passwort versehen werden. Ist das Passwort gesetzt, wird Quelltext verschlüsselt. Das Laden Online --> Offline ist bei B&R (derzeit) ohnehin nicht möglich - und wenn dann sind das nur kompilierte binärdateien.
Zusätzlich kann man noch das Programm mit der Hardware verdongeln.


Ich habe bisher mit China noch eher weniger zu tun gehabt, ich hab allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass (derzeit) nur einfache Dinge nachgebaut werden. Dort, wo viel Know-How in der Mechanik oder in der Steuerungstechnik liegt, wird zwar auch bereits nachgebaut - allerdings brauchen die Chinesen in der Regel irrsinnig lange, bis der Nachbau funktioniert.

Ein chinesischer Kunde hat uns bereits einige (sehr einfache) Maschinen nachgebaut. Die heiklen Dinge werden nach wie vor bei uns gekauft.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (12 Dezember 2006)

Ich mache ja gerne Werbung für CoDeSys aber da wir das Programm compiliert auf die Steuerung geladen. Da braucht man die Quelle um zu Debuggen 

 Bei Autoren gilt wer bei einem anderen Autor klaut ist ein Dieb, wer bei vielen Autoren klaut betreibt nur Recherche.


----------



## Maxl (12 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich mache ja gerne Werbung für CoDeSys aber da wir das Programm compiliert auf die Steuerung geladen. Da braucht man die Quelle um zu Debuggen


Ist bei B&R genauso.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2008)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...
> *Alle Kommentare usw. sind vollständig erhalten !*
> ...


hab ich nun mal getestet:
Quelle erzeugt, Schutz in Quelle gesetzt und direkt zurückübersetzt (gleiches Projekt, gleicher Baustein). Danach mit Hexeditor den Schutz wieder deaktiviert. Ergebnis: Netzwerktitel und AWL-Zeilenkommentare sind weg.

EDIT: aber weil man ja gerade so fröhlich dabei ist, seine Neugier zu befriedigen: habe ich einen Baustein gefunden, wo die Kommentare erhalten geblieben sind. Erstellt im Jahr 2003 von AUT.


----------



## Kwyjibo (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn man den Knowhow-Schutz entfernt (s.o. bei Perfektionist, aber bitte nicht die genaue Methode verraten  ), bleibt in den meisten Fällen nur der reine AWL-Code und oft auch ohne Kommentare zurück. Das ist nicht immer so, ich weiß auch nicht genau warum, aber es ist so, daher würd ich an der Stelle damit vorsichtig sein. Und wenn man mal einen wirklich komplizierten Baustein hat (zB in SCL geschrieben), ist der AWL Code oft nur sehr schwer zu "reverse engineeren", vor allem ohne Kommentare, aber machbar ist es.

Zu der Hexcode Sache, das wird es so in Zukunft auch nicht mehr geben, dass man den mit vertretbarem Aufwand knacken kann.

Und du kannst den Knowhow-Protect einem Kunden nur "verkaufen", wenn du auch garantieren kannst, dass du dann allen Support dafür machst, auch, wenn der Kunde etwas macht, was den Baustein in Probleme bringt, was aber aufgrund der Kenntnisse der Interna nur dem Entwickler bekannt war usw.

Zu KOP: ich mags auch nicht, und in Europa wirds kaum benutzt, aber bitte mit den negativen Kommentaren insoweit aufpassen, als dass zB in den USA KOP ganz oft benutzt wird und sehr sehr oft vom Kunden auch vorgeschrieben wird! Da ist man dann eben ein "Bettnässer" und fährt den Auftrag ein oder man lehnt aus Prinzipien (die schwer vor Geldgebern zu vertreten sind...) diesen eben ab.


----------



## derwestermann (19 Mai 2008)

Mußt gar nicht nach USA. Bei VW ist auch KOP Standard, weltweit. Oder zumindest war es das 2001.


----------

